# Bilderberg Group - Oil vs. the rest



## tieyouup (4 December 2007)

With Rudd agreeing to Kyoto, what will this do to ties, Howard built with America concerning green house emissions from cars?

Could electric cars become feasable in Australia as a world first?

I know this is a very broad subject and it has lots of implications especially the oil industry, battery tech, computing tech, solar tech,and electicity pricing, hybrid cars too.

Oil - Bilderberg group, world domination through oil consumption remember the name *Bilderberg group* many members, oil ritch members.

Battery Tech - Clearly stopped or subdued in the last 90yrs at least except for the mobile phone which has a 100 fold capacity in 10yrs amazing for communication and so small. Yet the humble car battery storage hasn't changed in how many years??????

Sydney Uni has developed the Vandium battery. With minimal funding from the government (Howard) and are on the way to developing the new age of battery yet NOT heard of. GM bought out a battery company to stifle development.

Computing Tech - Is ever changing for cars and mainly supplies the correct fuel, air ratio into an engine, is it better than a correctly timed 202 (1986 Holden motor. no computer). Well yes, by about 2%. Yet the US still want to sell a 7.0 litre engines as an option in every car they make. Kyoto, Funnyoto to them.

Solar Tech - 50% improvment in the last 4 years (discovered in Australia)yet the co-founder isn't allowed to use the tech, why? He went back to China and became a billionaire with his own solar start up company....Aust. sold the info to Germany (i think) and they're 15yrs off comercialising the tech this guy is ready to do it NOW......derrrr

Hybrids - see the doco's. Hydrogen forget it, so far away to be safe and not cost effective to build yet. Double the tech $$ wise in a single car its complicated and cost uneffective. And if we had Hydrogen in cars , well, we could power a house off tap water, oops the batteries . California had a full electric car system in '93, the EV1, a RAV4. Where r they now? 

The Orbital engine (Aust. invention/company) what ever happened to that?
I even remmber an oil filter on Beyond 2000 20yrs ago (love my cars an innovations) that filtered oil 95% made from a dunny roll. What happened to that?

Personally, i think Howard was involved with the Bilderberg group, stifling many innovations and following American indocerate allowing oil to dominate our society instead of innovation.

If you watch the 2 Doco's below i think you will discover the who and what is stopping our advancement to a greener world and the implications of oil and its control, behind the scenes, and to our life style.

And "no" I'm not naive to believe the full extent of these vid's without my own research....! What Australian CEO's or officials have been in on the *Bilderberg* group meetings?

Please watch the docomentary's "Who killed the electric car" and "Endgame-Blueprint for Global Enslavement" (Bilderberg group) and see the web site http://www.teslamotors.com/index.php   ,,,, sorry NO right hand drive available...But i want one...


----------



## Buddy (5 December 2007)

*Re: Electic Cars*

Mr tieyouup, you should be tied up, you conspiracy theorist you.
In fact I have a theory that you are a conspiracy theory. 
You probably also believe that the World Trade Centre was blown up by the CIA and not Islamic terrorists.

Mr Moderator, this thread should be deleted.


----------



## Buddy (5 December 2007)

Ha! LOL!
Knew I would get a reaction.
That's a better title, Now all the believers in flying saucers and little green men (or is it the CIA?) can add something to the thread.
Do like the Tesla car though.


----------



## AndrewM123 (5 December 2007)

*Re: Electic Cars*



Buddy said:


> What a dumb ass title for a thread this is!
> 
> Mr tieyouup, you should be tied up, you conspiracy theorist you.
> In fact I have a theory that you are a conspiracy theory.
> ...




I also wondered what happened to the dunny roll oil filter... AND the orbital engine (sarich or something similar), I seem to recall a co float and failing?


----------



## metric (7 May 2009)

as usual, those that scoff at conspiracy theories are usually the least informed.....

bilderberg is a FACT. and they are due to meet..



> Annual Elite Conclave, 58th Bilderberg Meeting to be held in Greece, May 14-17
> 
> Canadian Free Press
> Wednesday, May 6, 2009
> ...






> The Bilderberg Group started meeting in 1954, with funding from the CIA, to gather together the top Western bankers, politicians, media barons, corporate CEO‘s and European royalty in annual gatherings for frank discussions on important issues of the day.




http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/10854


----------



## jonojpsg (7 May 2009)

Might I suggest that anyone contributing to this thread wear their foil headpiece before doing so   Anything with bilderberg in it automatically engages their worldwide telepathic monitoring and manipulating system


----------



## metric (7 May 2009)

jonojpsg said:


> Might I suggest that anyone contributing to this thread wear their foil headpiece before doing so   Anything with bilderberg in it automatically engages their worldwide telepathic monitoring and manipulating system





hahaha. might i suggest, those that wish to contribute to this thread, do some simple research, lest you be made look a fool.......http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilderberg_group



> Meetings
> 1954 (May 29-31) at the Hotel de Bilderberg in Oosterbeek, Netherlands
> 1955 (March 18-20) at the Hotellerie Du Bas-Breau in Barbizon, France
> 1955 (September 23-25) at the Grand Hotel Sonnenbichl in Garmisch-Partenkirchen, West Germany
> ...


----------



## jonojpsg (7 May 2009)

metric said:


> hahaha. might i suggest, those that wish to contribute to this thread, do some simple research, lest you be made look a fool.......http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilderberg_group




Hey metric, I'm with you!  I've seen a great doco on bilderberg and am totally of the opinion that the top dudes from around the world are into manipulating things for their own benefit.

Actually I was shocked at the post (Climate change thread) on how Al Gore is going to make a mint from all the GW hooha - I have previously been pretty convinced that AGW is a serious issue and needs concerted efforts from all countries, BUT given that their main man is making money from it all, I'm not so sure.  I suppose though that even if you really believe climate change is manmade and we need to change it, that to position yourself to make money from the change is just smart investing?

Anyway, for me I'm pyramiding into oil every 50c/bbl gain now, as the only reason oil has stayed so low is that the global outlook was soooo bad.  Now it's possibly not sooooo bad, POO is only going one way IMO - I'm sure bilderberg would be happy with that having parked a massive fleet of tankers full of the stuff at $35/bbl ready to double their money


----------



## metric (7 May 2009)

jonojpsg said:


> Anyway, for me I'm pyramiding into oil every 50c/bbl gain now, as the only reason oil has stayed so low is that the global outlook was soooo bad.  Now it's possibly not sooooo bad, POO is only going one way IMO




see my post at the bottom of this link  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6395&page=209


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 May 2009)

tieyouup said:


> Hydrogen forget it, so far away to be safe and not cost effective to build yet. Double the tech $$ wise in a single car its complicated and cost uneffective. And if we had Hydrogen in cars , well, we could power a house off tap water, oops the batteries . California had a full electric car system in '93, the EV1, a RAV4. Where r they now?



Technically, we were pretty much ready to go with a hydrogen car roll-out in Tasmania a few years ago. And that was developed and tested from the ground up on a shoestring budget by a state-owned electricity company and a few researchers from the uni. Road tests were done and it all worked quite well so the concept is proven, the only problem was cost (roughly equivalent to petrol at $2 per litre from memory).


----------



## metric (15 May 2009)

> Tucker Confirms Geithner Presence at Bilderberg Meeting
> 
> Intrepid Bilderberg investigator and reporter Jim Tucker of the American Free Press confirms that U.S. Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner will attend this year’s Bilderberg meeting in Athens, Greece.








> Writer Detained For Taking Photo Of Sea View Near Bilderberg Hotel
> 
> The comedian covering the Bilderberg meeting for the London Guardian has been detained by authorities in Athens, Greece after taking a photograph close to the site of the annual elite gathering.








> Google CEO In Attendance At Bilderberg 2009?
> 
> One notable attendee at last year’s Bilderberg Group meeting amidst the gaggle of old industrialists, bankers and aspiring globalist politicians was Google CEO Eric Schmidt, one of the progenitors of the company’s slogan “Don’t Be Evil”.




http://www.prisonplanet.com/


----------

